# Where to live



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi - Can anyoneadvise please? We are currently living on the Silver Coast, Portugal but are having doubts about it. We are 54/60 and have taken early retirement. Would like somewhere where:


* there's a vibrant expat scene
* there's plenty of activities/things going on
* a village or small town that is quiet, but with life
* interesting scenery/surroundings
* friendly locals
* cost of living/accommo not too expensive 
* preferably where some people speak English
* where there are good health facilities (I have Diabetes)

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Well on the face of it I'd say Cyprus fits that description but if you look through our threads you will see that some of the criteria are hotly disputed! And I have no idea how Cyprus compares to Portugal. 

Have you ever been to Cyprus? Do you like it here? Do you like the way of life?


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi there

We re almost the same age and we decided on Pafos

After looking in Cyprus for almost 2 years we have decided thats the place for us

Pafos has good expat scene and yet good locals

We are moving at the end of March and can t wait

It is very different to Portugal for sure !!

Hope this helps )


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

philly said:


> Hi there
> 
> We re almost the same age and we decided on Pafos
> 
> ...


Hi Beverley,
Have to agree with 'Philly' having done the rounds Greece, the Greek Islands , especially Crete ~ Cyprus ticks all the boxes. Peace and quiet and the crowds if you need them. Visiting the Algarve in May, but only for a holiday see how the other half live!
Regards,
Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Guadalcantara said:


> Dear Beverley,
> 
> Maybe you would consider a retirement apartment in Spain?
> Near Calpe, Alicante, so much cheaper than the Costa del Sol.
> ...


There are retirement apartments in paphos where there are on call doctors and activities etc, so if someone does need a little help and they like Cyprus the facilities are here.


----------

